# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  température extérieur lapin

## Marloun

Ma lapine est dans un clapier, contre la maison, protégée du vent, avec du foin, de la paille. Une couverture sur le clapier la nuit lorsqu'il fait froid. Mais je m'inquiète quand même et je voudrais savoir jusqu'à quelle température les lapins sont à l'aise dehors et si vous connaissez des compléments qui peut aider par période de froid?
                    merci d'avance

----------


## vlg1728

si le clapier est bien isolé du vent et que le lapin a été bien habitué au froid, ils peuvent supporter des température très très basses. Il faut veiller à ce qu'il aie une alimentation variée, composée de légumes et de foin de bonne qualité, c'est tout. Pas de complément céréalier, c'est mauvais pour eux.

----------


## Marloun

Oui, elle a l'habitude du froid. Pour son alimentation, je lui donne des granulés le matin, foin à volonté. C'est du foin bio, que j'achète en petite botte. Elle en consomme beaucoup. Le soir je lui donne surtout des carottes. J'accompagne avec de la verdure quand je peux et souvent des branchettes de noisetier, ronces, herbes... Je sais que c'est pas l'idéal. J'aimerai passer à une alimentation 100% légumes (granulés que l'hiver lorsqu'il fait froid).
Là depuis environ un mois, on a de la neige toute les semaines, peu de période de redoux... En plus, j'ai du m'absenter la semaine dernière (en plein froid genre -10) 
Pour le moment, je pensai qu'à -10 c'est bon et qu'après ça devient de la survie. Mais ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il fait -10 et il n'y a pas de problème. Mais en ce moment, j'ai surtout l'impression qu'elle en a marre de la neige. Dans 40 cm de neige, c'est pas évident. Je pensait plutôt à des compléments genre vitamine, légume qui boost.

----------


## Ophidia

Comme dit précédemment, si le clapier est bien isolé, ça devrait aller. IL faut juste veiller à ce que son eau ne gèle pas.
Pour les légumes vitaminés, il y a de la vitamine C dans la carotte (mais apparement tu lui en donnes déjà tous les jours), dans l'endive et peut-être aussi le fenouil, je ne suis pas sure. C'est tout ce que je connais.
Sinon je ne sais pas, peut-être lui mettre un linge chaud type polaire pour qu'elle puisse s'y coucher plus au chaud si elle ne mange pas les tissus.

----------


## surmulot

Si tes lapins sont habitués a l'exterieur, ils developpent un sous poil abondant, donc une fourrure d'hiver qui les protege des intemperies surtout en clapier bien exposé,  Le plus redoutable sont le vent froid, l'humidité ainsi que les chocs thermiques (chaud-froid-chaud) allées venues interieur-exterieur, surtout qu'ils n'attrapent pas froid, Ne lésine pas sur la paille dans ce cas qui est un bon isolant, au besoin, la nuit rajoute un carton ou une plaque isolante.. sur l'avant des clapiers

----------


## mimille05

Les lapins supportent très bien le froid. Il faut qu'ils puissent se mettre à l'abri si ils le veulent.

Les miens sont dehors depuis des années par tous les temps, avec un clapier isolé et accès à l'extérieur, et bien ils sont plus souvent dehors que au chaud dans le clapier. Comme quoi.

----------


## Marloun

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils! Je m'inquiétais un peu car ils annoncent du -12 pour dans quelques jours. Là comme il neige avec des rafales de vent, j'ai mis une bâche fine et transparente qui fait coupe vent. Ca à l'air de convenir. 
Mon seule problème lorsqu'il fait froid, c'est que les carottes gèlent la nuit. Pour l'eau, ça va à peu près. Je n'utilise pas de biberon, mais un grand pot et en le remplissant d'eau chaude ça va à peu près jusqu'à -10.
Elle a toujours vécu dehors sauf le premier hiver, je l'avait rentré dans mon garage car il avait fait -18 et quelle était encore bébé.

----------


## surmulot

toutefois si les temperatures chutaient a -18 ou -20, la il faudrait quand meme le mettre dans un endroit non chauffé mais pas le laisser a l'exterieur. Meme les animaux sauvages meurent de froid lors de temperatures extremes

----------


## Marloun

Bien sur, mais je pense pouvoir la laisser dehors avec des pointes jusqu'à -15. -20 c'est assez rare chez nous, mais ça peut arriver, surtout cette année.
Hier je lui ai donné du thym, je pense que c'est pas mal pour stimuler ses défenses immunitaires.

----------


## ninja

j'ai les moitué de mes lapins dehors et il a déjà fait moins 10, il faut donenr plus à manger, beaucoup de paille et de foin, mettre en effet une couverture sur le clapier mais surtout faire attention aux légumes, il ne faut pas que le lapin mange un légume congelé ni boive de l'eau glcée
j'ai le cas avec ma Deilenaar qui m'a fait une épouvantable diarrhée, je mets cela sur le fait qu'elle a bu de l'eau trop froide,c e qui est inévitable.
Je l'ai donc mise au chaud, traitée et je la ressortirai au printemps

----------


## surmulot

-15 c'est quand meme glacé, tu ne peux vraiment pas le mettre ailleurs au frais dans un  garage par exemple surtout la nuit ? c'est quand meme risqué je trouve a cette temperature, surtout que tout va geler, legumes, eau, ne prends pas de risque de perdre ton lapin..

----------


## Marloun

Les légumes congelés, ça arrive. Mais seulement ceux qu'elle mange après avoir dormi vers 5h du matin. Donc toute sa ration n'est pas perdu et elle mange du foin. Elle m'a jamais fait de diarrhée pour ça.
J'y ait pensé, la mettre dans mon garage juste la nuit, mais il faut que j'aménage un petit enclos car le clapier c'est galère à rentrer alors pour une nuit...
Toute façon, ils n'annoncent plus que -10, il fera sans doute -12 mais bon ça devrait aller. Je n'ai pas l'intention de la laisser dehors alors qu'ils annoncent - 15 pendant plusieurs heures. Quand je dis des pointes à -15, c'est quand ils annoncent -12 ou -13 car généralement, il fait toujours plus froid que ce qu'ils annoncent. 
Mais c'est sur qu'au moindre problème, je la rentre et elle ne retourne pas vivre dehors avant le printemps.

----------


## surmulot

si j'etais toi je n'attendrai pas qu'elle tombe malade ou meure de pneumonie si tu as la possibilité de la rentrer car une seule nuit suffit pour la tuer pendant que tu dors, si j'etais toi vu la tournure de la meteo je la rentrerai.. -12, -15 c'est  un grand risque pour un lapin, a l'etat sauvage les Garennes se terrent dans leur terrier, car dans un terrier il ne gele jamais a une certaine profondeur sous la terre..

----------


## Marloun

Maintenant, ils n'annoncent plus que du -10, et à cette température ça va. Elle a déjà supporté du -10 sans problème même sans couverture. C'est assez courant dans notre région. Quand il fait cette température, je met 2 couvertures sur le clapier plus une grosse ration. Son clapier contient une grande partie, une mezanine et un petit coin qui est très chaud. Quand c'est comme ça les carottes risquent de geler un peu mais l'eau non. 
Quand il fait froid comme ça, je suis super à son écoute et si je sentais qu'elle s'affaiblie, je la rentrerai immédiatement. A chaque fois qu'elle a été malade, je l'ai tout de suite sentie. Ces derniers jours, je sentais qu'elle en avait un peu marre de la neige (ça fait plus d'une semaine qu'elle est là et qu'elle n'a pas fondue!) mais là, on a fait une balade (dans la rue la neige est tassée) et le moral est remonté!
Je voulais juste connaître vos avis au cas où ils annonceraient très très froid.

----------


## surmulot

Vu la carte meteo pour cette nuit, j'espere que tu vas rentrer ton lapin sinon il va "geler", je n'ai pas d'autres mots, la nuit va etre glaciale partout

----------


## Marloun

surmulot, je peut t'assurer que ma lapine a très bien passer la nuit dernière et que ce matin elle était en pleine forme! Il faisait -8 hier soir quand je suis allé la voir vers 21h et dans son clapier, grâce à ses 2 couvertures, il y avait 1 ou 2 degrés! Température idéal pour une nuit d'hiver. Elle est le mieux entre -2 et 5 dans le clapier. Et je peux également t'assurer qu'il n'a pas geler dans son clapier. En plus comme je l'ai rentrée à 17H30 (quand il ne faisait pas encore très froid) elle a eu le temps de "chauffer" clapier pendant que la température baissait. Son clapier est à l'abri du vent, contre la maison. Elle a donc la chaleur de la maison plus la sienne dans son clapier.
La nuit n'a pas était si glaciale que ça: il a fait environ -8, -9.

----------

